# WTF has it come to.....



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

146.9p per litre just now to fill up. Should I have stayed with my diesel focus?!

Something's gotta give, but if these fuel delivery drivers do strike, it's not gonna help with the price at the pump

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

LPG could be an option but TT's look crap with and filler cap.

I saw one once and the cap was right under the TT badge.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

156.7p with me yesterday!!! It pisses me off but not really much we can do about it except bend over and lube up :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

£1.56.7?!  Geez, I thought I was being bent over the other day paying £1.49.9! That's for Shell Ultra. Might have to put up with the shite experience that is fuelling up at Tescos. :?


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn't be so annoyed if it was for vpower but that was only bp ulti!! Sadly thats the problem with living in a tourist area... Holiday makers + Long drives back down South = Stupidly priced fuel! Supply and demand :x


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's time for a peasants revolt [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

[smiley=stupid.gif] lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can recomend a Toyota Aygo


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

I'd rather walk... Or build a go-kart out of a bread basket and pram wheels :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Admittedly, this was a motorway service station, but 'Ouch'.

I think I worked out it's about £1.58.


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

I remember my grandfather father saying he would stop driving of it reached £1 a gallon.

His dead now and did so before it hit £1 p/gal.

Tony Blair is to blame for this one, in my opinion.

Pitty america dont repay a favour or two and give us some of their petrol at the price they pay.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

try running three works vehicles a week and the added costs i cannot pass to customers for fear of loosing business............dohhhhhh


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

how is it that oil company"s can be making record profits whilst taking a much smaller % than the goverment takes,
just how much are they making (goverment) :?: ,
lower fuel prices would help so many ,first stage in getting this country moving again,
will nothing be done untill people run riot again,
have they not learned anything(poll tax) :x


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

New job in Birmingham (so got on my bike) - Fuel and parking costs completely fooked all ends up. Thinks :idea: will get the train - one return rail journey £45 per day (100 mile trip) - or a season ticket £4,500 per year. :evil: Save the environment - use public transport more - unblock the roads - what a complete load of bollocks, it's not about that, its about ensuring that jo public gets it up the proverbial every fooking opportunity they get to give it !! Our taxes are going towards the modernisation and upgrading of the railways, does that mean the prices will come down again when the job is done?? No fooking chance!! Seriously considering a small holding with a fooking big fence and gate and a huge shotgun for when the thieving inland revenue twots come to call.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol! So where/how do you want to pay the tax needed to run the country?
End of the day the last government bankrupted the country and we're screwed and have to pay.

Who's up for 60% tax and no NHS?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

And the next thing you will tell me is that Cameron and his mates were not selling meetings for donations? Thats your party isn't it? Quite frankly I couldn't give a toss what you think Tosh. I pay more than 60% tax already when everything is included (VAT, Poll Tax, Car Tax, fuel etc etc ), do you? I dont use the NHS I pay for BUPA. The torys made promises about the NHS at the election which the broke after it. The greedy, capitalist bankers bankrupted the country as they bankrupted most countries - it is idiotic suggestions to the contrary like yours tosh (totally expected though), that ensure that the drivel spouted by your tory mates, in defence of their richer tory mates, is believed. So let the bankers pay for the shortfall and let your tosser party stick to evaluating the price of pasty (its all they are good for). Your views are very one dimensional, obviously used to them being nodded to by your mates down the pub and you are welcome to them. Suggest you stay in lala land polishing your blue rosette and fodding your cap to your betters mate.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Lol! So where/how do you want to pay the tax needed to run the country?
> End of the day the last government bankrupted the country and we're screwed and have to pay.
> 
> Who's up for 60% tax and no NHS?


It's one hell of a coincidence that the last government managed to 'bankrupt the country' at exactly the same time as the rest of the world going into financial meltdown, isn't it. Thank god the conservatives are here to fix it.

Where's that facepalm smiley??


----------



## hibster (Feb 23, 2012)

stortford said:


> Tony Blair is to blame for this one, in my opinion.


petrol went over £1 per gallon a long time before blair
your opinion needs re-evaluating


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BrianR said:


> And the next thing you will tell me is that Cameron and his mates were not selling meetings for donations? Thats your party isn't it? Quite frankly I couldn't give a toss what you think Tosh. I pay more than 60% tax already when everything is included (VAT, Poll Tax, Car Tax, fuel etc etc ), do you? I dont use the NHS I pay for BUPA. The torys made promises about the NHS at the election which the broke after it. The greedy, capitalist bankers bankrupted the country as they bankrupted most countries - it is idiotic suggestions to the contrary like yours tosh (totally expected though), that ensure that the drivel spouted by your tory mates, in defence of their richer tory mates, is believed. So let the bankers pay for the shortfall and let your tosser party stick to evaluating the price of pasty (its all they are good for). Your views are very one dimensional, obviously used to them being nodded to by your mates down the pub and you are welcome to them. Suggest you stay in lala land polishing your blue rosette and fodding your cap to your betters mate.


As per the saying "assume" and you just make an ass out of u and me.
I didn't vote for them, but thanks for the "assumption" - so dont you just feel a complete arse!
I'm glad you pay all the tax, its not like anyone else pays VAT "council tax" or petrol is it... where, on what, and how much each tax is paid is irrelevant sadly. So lets take tax off petrol and put more onto income tax, its still the same % at the end of the day - Dilbert! :roll: 
You "assume" what a corrupt media empire is spouting is true - its not like they have a track record of misreporting events, either way it makes no difference to me, i really dont care and i'm sure i wont benefit in any way. It's not like the unions dont cosy up to some other party for policy/politic influence now is it! Would those bankers be the same bankers who's wave of prosperity we as a country rode and benefited from for many years before lambasting them for greed when it broke? Would that be the same greed the share holders (mostly made up of large pension companies) for major public companies demanded each year? Lets follow your (lack of) logic then, if the bankers lose the money they pay? if the bankers make the money we take it off them - i can see that working well...

My views are one dimensional - you appear to have none. You constantly sound like a knuckle dragging Moran with no or little education. I don't care about you childish views and ill thought out rants.

Giz a kiss :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Lol! So where/how do you want to pay the tax needed to run the country?
> ...


Agree, the same type of "coincidences" seems to have followed the previous government.
Unprecedented "world" growth and prosperity, i didn't know our government had such reach and influence over the planet.

Government's claim all the good things are as a direct result of "their" actions, and the bad things are always someone else's fault. TB/GB could have and were asked by many to further regulate the banks, they choice not to, so who's fault is it and who ends up paying for it?



hibster said:


> stortford said:
> 
> 
> > Tony Blair is to blame for this one, in my opinion.
> ...


1979 according to the AA
http://www.theaa.com/public_affairs/rep ... allons.pdf


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Agree, the same type of "coincidences" seems to have followed the previous government.
> Unprecedented "world" growth and prosperity, i didn't know our government had such reach and influence over the planet.
> 
> Government's claim all the good things are as a direct result of "their" actions, and the bad things are always someone else's fault. TB/GB could have and were asked by many to further regulate the banks, they choice not to, so who's fault is it and who ends up paying for it?


I think when people look up 'motivated reasoning' in an encyclopedia, there's probably just a picture of you.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

As per the saying "assume" and you just make an ass out of u and me.

What training course did you hear that one on? So original and one dimensional as usual

I didn't vote for them, but thanks for the "assumption" - so dont you just feel a complete arse!

No, never, not when in the company of self important, wankers with inflated opinions about their own capability and views. What is it you do again Tosh? Do you offer anything constructive to this planet, other than your ongoing bile. It doesn't surprise me you didn't vote for them, I get a sense from you that you like to sit on the sidelines sniping and picking with nothing positive or constructive to offer. As usual a boring nonentity, who hates his ego being tested. I guess I got close to the money eh?

I'm glad you pay all the tax, its not like anyone else pays VAT "council tax" or petrol is it... where, on what, and how much each tax is paid is irrelevant sadly. So lets take tax off petrol and put more onto income tax, its still the same % at the end of the day - Dilbert! :roll:

I guess that you pay very little tax (minimum wage? as much as that?) . Dilbert indeed - I know people like you Tosh; been nowhere - done nothing of any note - boring little life - few friends - looking for a platform to be heard. What a loser you sound! [smiley=baby.gif]

You "assume" what a corrupt media empire is spouting is true

Now that this corrupt media appears to be anti tory you appear to believe that what it is spouting isn't true - fuckwhit

Lets follow your (lack of) logic then, if the bankers lose the money they pay? if the bankers make the money we take it off them - i can see that working well...

No; lets ensure the Banks are held accountable for their actions, their losses, their greed and pay back the debt they owe to this country (you know the money we tax payers paid to ensure they didn't go under as they now continue to make billions in profit). Moron

My views are one dimensional - you appear to have none. You constantly sound like a knuckle dragging Moran with no or little education. I don't care about you childish views and ill thought out rants.

Yes, you are one dimensional, with a 'you are always right' arrogant attitude. You think because you say it, it must be true - thick as the proverbial me thinks.

Knuckle dragging moron? Who is assuming now? I am a vice president in a major world wide organisation - I am a qualified psychologist, counsellor and therapist - I work for nothing with children who have survived abuse - I work for nothing with ex military Post Traumatic Stress sufferers - i have many charitable affiliations and have raised many thousands for them. Now, who are you mate and what do you do? What do you contribute to the society that you inhabit and have so much to say about? Outside of your local tory club annual harvest festival and other than a sack load of boring one dimensional views and bile, what have you brought to the table? What a boring sad little man you are Tosh. I understand though that you can't help that, it has been a lifetimes work getting to where you are.

Giz a kiss :-*[/quote]

Given were you have probably been mate  , I don't think so and I am guessing that you don't have many kisses in your life Tosh [smiley=bigcry.gif] and I am not in the least suprised.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

There's little point replying to yet another childish mindless rant with zero logic and no thought. The lack of education is again plain to see with basic word context and gramma wrong. Hell you cant even use the quote button. What do I do? I drive my 100k car to dinner with cam, very nice it was too! The 50% tax cut should help pay my petrol. :roll:

As an ex service person I'm deeply disturbed a person like you is involved in rehabilitation.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> There's little point replying to yet another childish mindless rant with zero logic and no thought. The lack of education is again plain to see with basic word context and gramma wrong. Hell you cant even use the quote button. What do I do? I drive my 100k car to dinner with cam, very nice it was too! The 50% tax cut should help pay my petrol. :roll:
> 
> As an ex service person I'm deeply disturbed a person like you is involved in rehabilitation.


I take it from your response that you do 'nothing' then? You have all to say about society but you contribute nothing to society? You contribute nothing to no one but yourself? I imagine you do a job checking things are right all day, a high level of analness involved - is it light bulbs?

You began the childish rants tosser; even though I told you last time to 'bore off', you came back for more. I can imagine you in your 100k car (er is that car that cost £100k, or a car with 100k on the clock?) Once again your basic grasp of grammar gets in the way of understanding and leaves me trying to understand how anyone like you would even own a car.

I told you last time - 'bore off you sad little tosser' and by the way, its Dr to you the next time you speak with me. Think of that as you drive your car with a 100k on the clock. Mwahhhhhhh to you


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn, you're good. Rumbled on all fronts. "Dr" Did you get that from a happy meal?
I'll try to remember your words of wisdom as I drive my 100k miles car to the 
skittles factory, oh wait I'm unemployed. I kept mixing red and green ones together.

I see Alzheimer's is also one of your many traits, you started the rant after 60% tax.

You're so self obsessed its unreal. Every post is "I", no one cares "Dilbert".
What, or to whom are you trying to prove something? "Dr", "VP"..


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Damn, you're good. Rumbled on all fronts. "Dr" Did you get that from a happy meal?
> I'll try to remember your words of wisdom as I drive my 100k miles car to the
> skittles factory, oh wait I'm unemployed. I kept mixing red and green ones together.
> 
> ...


aw there you go again with your analness - thought you said you wouldn't be saying anything more? gotta have the last word eh? big family and bullied when a kid, had to shout a lot to be heard? lacking self worth so has to be endorsed with the biggest car possible and the longest words? I don't know how you think you write, but I promise you it is no betttter than anyone else. All of this to give yourself some sense of meaning. Me self obsessed? No thats you! You said I was uneducated, I proved I wasn't by telling you of my doctorate and my V.P level job (you hated both because you have a superiority complex and hate that others could in some way be better than you; which I deffo am). I think the mental illness is yours. Every post is 'you are right and everyone else is wrong', not said in a normal way, but rather with your own personal twist of bile; a sad little man, no qualifications (couple of CSE's maybe) who sends emails at 11pm on a Friday night, when everyone else is out having a good time - toshy no mates; aw poor toshy. I feel sorry for you mate and from here will leave you alone; I really don't like you (but that is normal in your life I feel sure). So do me and everyone else a favour and go bore someone else with your anal complexity and superiority complexity, because you are way too thick to have a grown up conversation with me. Aw no don't - keep on biting I am having sooooo much fun - LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't want to read this sh1te on my forum. Thanks.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

landwomble said:


> I don't want to read this sh1te on my forum. Thanks.


I hear what you say, you are entitled to say it and to be honest I would rather not be involved in such conversations (in fact it is only here and with Toshiba that I am). I guess it takes all sorts to make the world go around eh. But this is the *flame room *and as such is (I think) meant to be a place where one can vent and debate, swear, strongly defend ones views and at the same time ensure that only those who wish to read, or take part, do so. Thanks


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

BrianR said:


> landwomble said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to read this sh1te on my forum. Thanks.
> ...


I appreciate that this is the flame room but can't the two of you just PM each other?


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

BrianR said:


> landwomble said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to read this sh1te on my forum. Thanks.
> ...


Thats the first time "Toshiba" has been given a right good kicking round the keyboard, and still never answered your question
"WHAT DO YOU DO MATE". 
If you are what you say you are, Psychologist, counsellor and therapist, you have just gained "Tosh" as a willing patient.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

blackers said:


> I appreciate that this is the flame room but can't the two of you just PM each other?


But then we wouldn't be able to read it...

Plus, the more opportunities we give Tosh to be his usual awful, inconsiderate, uncaring self, the less people will listen the next time he goes on one of his right wing rants.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Spandex said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate that this is the flame room but can't the two of you just PM each other?
> ...


True there is certainly an entertainment value to the varied rantings


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

blackers said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > But then we wouldn't be able to read it...
> ...


Yup, entertainment it certainly is: I give this a














ranting rating.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

blackers said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > landwomble said:
> ...


Valid point! under normal circumstances I think that would have been the best route, but it just sort of evolved, two stags knocking heads in public - very childish I know, but all reason go's out of the window sometimes when passions take over (same for Toshiba I'm sure) :roll: I dislike bullying and unfortunately and just from my own frame of reference (don't expect that to be the same for anyone else) that is how I experience my counterpart; that deffo drives passion in me for sure; as everyone is now aware :lol: For my part I am now done with it. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

brittan said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

TTMBTT said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > landwomble said:
> ...


I am what I say I am (normally much more humble than that though and don't normally spout about it) I think Tosh needs more help than I can give to him; although given he is wealthy I may make an exception for a donation to the Royal British Legion. Thinking of getting some counselling myself after all of this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wow a bust up on here that i wasn't involved in for once!!!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> There's little point replying to yet another childish mindless rant with zero logic and no thought. The lack of education is again plain to see with basic word context and gramma wrong. Hell you cant even use the quote button. What do I do?* I drive my 100k car* to dinner with cam, very nice it was too! *The 50% tax cut should help pay my petrol*. :roll:
> 
> As an ex service person I'm deeply disturbed a person like you is involved in rehabilitation.


Those statements have a faint smell of nouveau riche. Dear me...


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

spearhunter#2 said:


> 156.7p with me yesterday!!! It pisses me off but not really much we can do about it except bend over and lube up :lol:


 :lol: but your right and that's how much i paid the other day.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

I am going to see if I can get my car converted to run on something which is easier to find at a lower price than petrol... I dunno maybe something like... Unicorn blood! Failing that I hear the government is working with durex to come up with a product to help ease the pain :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Try 16.9 to the gallon when your filling up your tank  and no I don't mean the TT either .........!


----------

